# (Melodic) Hardcore



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Januar 2010)

Hardcore, einfach zeitlos...


Gibt eh nix neues, was Hardcore mäßig noch an früher dran kommt, kenn zumindest nix.










(Leider nur live gefunden auf die Schnelle)


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (7. Januar 2010)

Rise Against kann man eh vergessen, langweilig und schlecht. Typische Modemusik.


----------



## Shaxul (12. Januar 2010)

Der TE postet Musik von den Gorilla Biscuits und Minor Threat.. und ihr kommt hier mit Rise Against an. 
Wenn Leute wie Henry Rollins und Ian MacKaye damals gewusst hätten wie das mit dem Hardcore endet (nämlich im totalen kommerziellen Ausverkauf), hätten sie's vermutlich bleiben lassen. PS: Wer genannte Herrschaften googeln muss, hat zum Thema definitiv nichts beizutragen!


----------



## Petanos (12. Januar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Der TE postet Musik von den Gorilla Biscuits und Minor Threat.. und ihr kommt hier mit Rise Against an.



Fail. In diesem Thread geht es nicht um diese Band, sondern um den die Musikrichtung 'Melodic Hardcore'. Und Rise Against zählt auch zu dieser Richtung. Das eine Lied mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (14. Januar 2010)

Nunja, dadurch, dass ich guten Hardcore bzw. Melodic Hardcore gepostet habe, ist davon aus zu gehen, dass Rise Against nicht in den Thread passt.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Januar 2010)

Rise Against ist doch guter Hardcore


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (14. Januar 2010)

Für manche vielleicht, ja. Ich war wohl nicht eindeutig, ich meinte eher gut im Sinne von anspruchsvoll und nicht auf Kommerz ausgelegt.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Januar 2010)

dann sind sie ja gut

also ist alles ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



phu ich dacht schon^^


----------



## Turkod (18. Januar 2010)

Darfst natürlich auch diese Bands net vergessen die zum Skatepunk und Melodic Hardcore gehören die mitte bis ende der 90er sehr angesagt waren.

-Lagwagon
-Ignite
-No Use For A Name
-No Fun At All
-Pennywise
-Millencolin 
-Satanic Surfers 
-NoFx
-Strike Anywhere (kam erst eine neue CD raus)
-usw.

Mal nen paar Beispiele:
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-3060619664288061637&ei=8kVUS-vEGpuM2AKhmZy-Cg&q=pennywise&hl=de#

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD0IdtjpmsI

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3s218_good-riddance-darkest-days_music

Einige Bands gibt es leider schon nicht mehr und einige haben einen seltsamen Wandel durchgeführt.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

zählt papa Roach auch dazu?


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> zählt papa Roach auch dazu?



I lol'ed.^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> ZITAT(Der Taktlosse Vernichter @ 7.01.2010, 23:18) Rise Against kann man eh vergessen, langweilig und schlecht. Typische Modemusik.
> Deine Meinung, aber deinen Musikgeschmack kennen wir ja.
> Stupide Rapper und langweilige DM Bands... *hust*
> 
> ...



Und wie kommst du da drauf? Ich glaub, das ist mir zu hoch...






LordofDemons schrieb:


> zählt papa Roach auch dazu?



Zum Glück nicht, wie kommst du denn dadrauf? Ist ja fast so abwegig, wie wenn man sagen würde, dass HSB Metal wäre.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

ja leckt michd och -.-

woher solln ich wissen das die nicht dazugehören -.-

naja immerhin sind wir uns einig das rise against die besten sind 


edit: naja takti das dir sowas zu hoch ist kanni ch mir gut vorstellen


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja leckt michd och -.-
> 
> woher solln ich wissen das die nicht dazugehören -.-
> 
> ...



Nein, jetzt mal echt: Wie kommst du denn darauf, dass Papa Roach Melodycore sind? Wenn du jetzt fragen würdest, ob irgendeine Hardcore-Bands Melodycore machen würde, wäre das ja noch zu verstehen, aber Papa Roach...


Und wer denkt, dass RA die besten sind, sollte sich mal ein paar vernünftige Bands anhören.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

naja war halt so ne idee mit papa roach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenigstens sind wir uns bei Rise Against einig

die rocken einfach derbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du da drauf? Ich glaub, das ist mir zu hoch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die sind *Metal*core!!


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Die sind *Metal*core!!


Also, siehst du, kein Metal.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Also, siehst du, kein Metal.



Und du wunderst dich, dass du geflamet wirst ...


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Hm? Wieso sollte ich deswegen geflamet werden? Wären ja ganz schön katastrophale Zustände hier, wenn man nicht einmal die Wahrheit sagen darf.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Hm? Wieso sollte ich deswegen geflamet werden? Wären ja ganz schön katastrophale Zustände hier, wenn man nicht einmal die Wahrheit sagen darf.



Und noch ein Grund, dich zu flamen.
Jeder Post von dir liefert einen weiteren.
Wunderschön, wie du das machst.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Ich würde jetzt doch mal gern wissen, warum es ein Grund ist, mich zu flamen, wenn ich sage, dass HSB kein Metal ist.

Um mal Missverständnisse vorzubeugen: Du bist also der Meinung, Metalcore wäre Metal?


----------



## FermiParadoxon (18. Januar 2010)

Ach, kommt schon als ob Metalcore-Ausgrenzung etwas Neues wäre. 
Btw: Ich mag Sick of it All.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Ausgrenzen klingt für mich so negativ, und um was Negatives gehts ja gar nicht.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Du bist also der Meinung, Metalcore wäre Metal?



Ja.

Und jetzt kommst du wieder mit "Du hast garkeine Ahnung.", "Ich weiß alles besser." und "Ihr seid alle einfallsreich und dumm.".


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Du scheinst wenig Selbstvertrauen zu haben, wenn du nichtmal deine Meinung sagen kannst bzw. zu ihr stehen kannst.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Du scheinst wenig Selbstvertrauen zu haben, wenn du nichtmal deine Meinung sagen kannst bzw. zu ihr stehen kannst.



Haha, da haste aber schön vom Thema abgelenkt.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort, sonst hättest du dir die ganzen Post ja auch sparen können.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort, sonst hättest du dir die ganzen Post ja auch sparen können.





> Ja.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Ah, ok, hab ich übersehen. Da du dir ja so sicher bist, kannst du doch deine Antwort sicher begründen?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

Metalcore ist metal (nicht nur dadurch begründet das es AUCH SCHON IM NAMEN VORKOMMT WER LESEN KANN IST KLAR IM VORTEIL!!!!)

sondern auch weils einfach eine art mischung aus metal und dem punkrock entstamenden hardcore ist :/

meine fresse


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Ah, ok, hab ich übersehen. Da du dir ja so sicher bist, kannst du doch deine Antwort sicher begründen?





> *Metalcore* ist ein Musikgenre, das vorwiegend auf Elemente aus Heavy Metal, Thrash Metal, Melodic Death Metal und Hardcore Punk zurückgreift. In Anspielung an die New Wave of British Heavy Metal wird die seit 2003 boomende Musikrichtung auch aufgrund der Vielzahl amerikanischer Bands in diesem Genre _New Wave of American Heavy Metal_ genannt.
> 
> Bedeutende Bands des modernen Metalcore sind zum Beispiel As I Lay Dying, Caliban, Chimaira, Heaven Shall Burn und Killswitch Engage.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Da steht nur drin, dass es auf Metalelemente zurückgreift.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Da steht nur drin, dass es auf Metalelemente zurückgreift.



Weil aus Eisbergsalat, Radischen und Gurken auch kein gemischter Salat wird, sondern Diesel.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Ich lass deinen unnötigen Kommentar jetzt einfach mal unkommentiert.



> Metalcore ist ein Abkömmling des Hardcore Punk, der hier mit dem Genre des extremen Metals fusioniert





Hier lässt sich einfach erkennen, dass Metalcore dem Hardcore Punk entspringt, und so eher Punk als Metal ist.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Hier lässt sich einfach erkennen, dass Metalcore dem Hardcore Punk entspringt, und so eher Punk als Metal ist.



Du interpretierst so schön stumpf, wunderbar.



> Metalcore-Bands sind häufig musikalisch eher dem Metal-Lager näher


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Weil aus Eisbergsalat, Radischen und Gurken auch kein gemischter Salat wird, sondern Diesel.



das wird eine neue signatur SOO GEIL >.< ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Was es aber nicht zu Metal macht, da es immer noch aus dem HC enstanden ist, egal wie wie viele Metalelemente man hinzufügt. Ein paar weiter Hinweise: Schau dir die Wikipediaartikel zu Metalspielarten an: Immer steht irgendwas von Variante, Spielart usw. des Metals. Bei Metalcore steht Musikgenre.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Was es aber nicht zu Metal macht, da es immer noch aus dem HC enstanden ist, egal wie wie viele Metalelemente man hinzufügt. Ein paar weiter Hinweise: Schau dir die Wikipediaartikel zu Metalspielarten an: Immer steht irgendwas von Variante, Spielart usw. des Metals. Bei Metalcore steht Musikgenre.



Ok, nach deiner Logik:
Wenn ich 99 Tropfen Wasser und 1 Tropfen Pisse habe, ist das immernoch Pisse. 
Man Darf es niemals Wasser mit Pisseanteilen nennen. Nein, nein, nein. Bubu.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Ich warte immer noch auf ein überzeugendes Argument: Wird dir aber nicht möglich sein, eins zu finden, es gibt nähmlich keins.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf ein überzeugendes Argument: Wird dir aber nicht möglich sein, eins zu finden, es gibt nähmlich keins.



Meine Damen und Herren, wir sind bei "Du hast garkeine Ahnung.", "Ich weiß alles besser." und "Ihr seid alle einfallsreich und dumm." angelangt.
Vorsicht bei den Stufen, entwerten sie ihre Fahrkarte bitte selbstständig und vergessen sie nicht, ihr Gepäck zu sichern.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Haha, wie nett. Ich warte immer noch auf ein Argument. Bis jetzt kam nichts, was ich nicht entkräften konnte.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Haha, wie nett. Ich warte immer noch auf ein Argument. Bis jetzt kam nichts, was ich nicht entkräften konnte.



Du konntest garnichts entkräften.
Du hast irgendwas gelabert, in dem du das Ultimative zu erkennen gedenkst.
Komischerweise teilt diese Ansicht keiner ausser dir.
Das ist schon immer so gewesen.


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

Määääädls......BTT!!!

Melodic Hardcore!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Du konntest garnichts entkräften.
> Du hast irgendwas gelabert, in dem du das Ultimative zu erkennen gedenkst.
> Komischerweise teilt diese Ansicht keiner ausser dir.
> Das ist schon immer so gewesen.



weil wir alle keine ahnung von musik haben.
wollte ich nur mal so sagen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (18. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> weil wir alle keine ahnung von musik haben.
> wollte ich nur mal so sagen
> 
> 
> ...



Du sei mal ganz ruhig hier! 

....



....pah


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

mit taktloss zu diskutieren ist wie einem nackten versuchen was aus seinen taschen zu klauen :/


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Mich würde dochmal ein Argument interessieren, dass dafür spricht, dass Metalcore Metal ist.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Mich würde dochmal ein Argument interessieren, dass dafür spricht, dass Metalcore Metal ist.



Okok, ich machs nach deiner Logik:
Weil ich das sage!


----------



## Ol@f (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Nunja, dadurch, dass ich guten Hardcore bzw. Melodic Hardcore gepostet habe, ist davon aus zu gehen, dass Rise Against nicht in den Thread passt.





Der schrieb:


> Für manche vielleicht, ja. Ich war wohl nicht eindeutig, ich meinte eher gut im Sinne von anspruchsvoll und nicht auf Kommerz ausgelegt.


Was verstehst du denn unter "gut" bzw. "anspruchsvoll"? Mich würde mal interessieren, unter welchen Gesichtspunkten du das beurteilst.

Vielleicht als kleine Hilfe:
Bei jeder Definition geht es darum, den Wesenskern eines Begriffs herauszuschälen. Der Begriff ist der eigentliche Gedankeninhalt, der mit dem Wort bezeichnet werden soll. 

Das Abgrenzen geht nun so vor sich, dass man sich frägt: Welches kleinste Kriterium muss erfüllt sein, damit der Begriff gerade noch abgedeckt ist? Welche begriffliche Schwelle muss minimal überschritten sein?


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Was verstehst du denn unter "gut" bzw. "anspruchsvoll"? Mich würde mal interessieren, unter welchen Gesichtspunkten du das beurteilst.
> 
> Vielleicht als kleine Hilfe:
> Bei jeder Definition geht es darum, den Wesenskern eines Begriffs herauszuschälen. Der Begriff ist der eigentliche Gedankeninhalt, der mit dem Wort bezeichnet werden soll.
> ...


Zum Anspruch: Musik ohne Anspruch ist etwas, dass man einfach machen kann, wofür man wenig Können braucht und das jeder leicht versehen kann. Gute Musik ist für mich auch kreativ, selber gemacht und nirgends abgekupfert.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Zum Anspruch: Musik ohne Anspruch ist etwas, dass man einfach machen kann, wofür man wenig Können braucht und das jeder leicht versehen kann. Gute Musik ist für mich auch kreativ, selber gemacht und nirgends abgekupfert.



Tadaaa RIse Against 

haleluja


----------



## Thoor (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf ein überzeugendes Argument: Wird dir aber nicht möglich sein, eins zu finden, es gibt *nähmlich* keins.



Wer nämlich mit h schreibt ist dämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber LOD hats ganz nett ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

Ha ich hatte recht!!!!!


bewert mich positiv !!!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wer nämlich mit h schreibt ist dämlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey danke, du hälst so viel von mir, dass du dich so auf einen kleinen Fehler stürzt.




Aber ich warte immer noch auf einen Grund, warum Metalcore Metal sein sollte.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Aber ich warte immer noch auf einen Grund, warum Metalcore Metal sein sollte.


ich zweifle ernsthaft an deiner Fähigkeit zu lesen :/


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Ich nicht, bis jetzt kamen immer nur Scheinargumente, die ich leicht enrkräften konnte.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (18. Januar 2010)

Gut, wenn ihr jetzt alle einverstanden damit seit, dass Metalcore eher dem Punk als dem Metal zuzuordnen ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

Takti du hast einfach keine ahnung von musik^^


----------



## Thoor (18. Januar 2010)

Das du nicht in der Lage bist solch komplexe Argumente zu entschlüsseln ist nicht neu, also find dich mit der Antwort "Weil Baum" oder "Weil Wind" einfach ab.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Januar 2010)

Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## Lekraan (19. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Offtopic entfernt.



Sorrygung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

wobei du da wahrscheinlich der einzige bist der das glaubt :/ 

ich hab auch nohmal die entstehung auf wikipedia nachgeguckt ist wirklich interessant


*<H2>Entstehung [Bearbeiten]*
Als eigentliche Begründer des Stils gelten frühe Westcoast-Hardcore-Gruppen wie Adolescents, Bad Religion und die Descendents. Aber auch Bands wie Dag Nasty und Hüsker Dü hatten starken Einfluss auf die Entwicklung des Stils. Weiterhin entstanden auch in den Eastcoast-Hardcore-Zentren immer wieder Bands, die auch mehr oder weniger dem Melodic Hardcore zugeordnet werden können, so etwa Good Clean Fun aus Washington D. C., Lifetime, Gorilla Biscuits oder H²0 aus New York.

Die Entwicklung fand etwa gleichzeitig mit der des Emotional Hardcore, kurz Emo, statt, der aus Kreisen des Washington-D.-C.-Hardcore-Punks entstand. So finden sich kleinere ähnliche bzw. parallel laufende Entwicklungen, die zur Entstehung der Stile beigetragen haben. Es gibt auch Bands, die beiden Genres zugeordnet werden bzw. die im Laufe der Zeit ihren Stil änderten. Solche Bands sind vor allem Hüsker Dü &#8211; als Pionierband für beide Stile - als auch Bands wie Samiam, und auch AFI. Als grundsätzlicher Unterschied zwischen den beiden Subgenres gilt aber vor allem, dass es sich bei Melodic Hardcore um &#8222;positiven&#8220; Hardcore handelt; die Inhalte also immer noch eher von Wut und weniger von Melancholie geprägt sind, wie dies beim Emo der Fall ist.

</H2>


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (20. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, daran lässt sich wohl auch gut erkennen, das Metalcore eher dem Punk zuzuordnen ist.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Januar 2010)

Offtopic zum letzten Mal entfernt. Wenn ihr weitermacht gibt es für alle Betroffenen Verwarnungen.


----------



## Thoor (20. Januar 2010)

Metalcore ist dem Metal zuzuordenen und hat mit Punk nichts zu tun.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2010)

Was diskutiert ihr mit Mr. "Ich weiß alles und ihr habt keine Ahnung weil nur ich Ahnung haben kann" überhaupt noch... 

Metalcore ist eher Metal als Punk... Punkt aus... und ich sag das weil ich verdammtnochmal studiere und überhaupt...


----------

